# Wing Chun Info



## alexanddernigth (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello, I looking information about Sifu Smith this is the web site http://www.miamiwingchun.com/contact.html Is legitime??


----------



## mook jong man (Nov 27, 2011)

alexanddernigth said:


> Hello, I looking information about Sifu Smith this is the web site http://www.miamiwingchun.com/contact.html Is legitime??




Just from looking at the pictures , nothing is ringing any alarm bells , looks ok to me.


----------

